# Cleaning oil burn marks from Le Creuset pot



## krx927 (Mar 20, 2020)

I was following the advice and put a thin film of oil on my Le Creuset pot for storing as I thought I will not use it for a long time.

Today I baked bread and I was using the pot to do it. Unfortunately I did not remember to remove the oil. After I put the pan in the oven on 230 centigrade the oil burned and now I cannot easily remove the burn marks.

I was soaking the dish for half a day but was later not able to remove burn marks easily. I was using standard dish detergent and a sponge.

Any suggestions how can I easily remove this? I suppose that oven cleaner spray would help but I am afraid it will ruin enamel + under the circumstance here in Europe I do not want to go to the shop just for this.

Did anybody also know what are these other marks\lines. They are not scratches...


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 20, 2020)

Is it enameled cast iron? I don't oil the enameled for storage.

In the United States a cleaner called Bar Keeper's Friend works well to remove burned on food and oil. The active agent is oxalic acid, maybe there is an equivalent cleaner where you live?


----------



## krx927 (Mar 20, 2020)

Yes it's enameled cast iron.

I was oiling the pot as that was written in the instructions when i bought it.

I happen to have Bar keepers friend. I will give it s go.

Thanks!


----------



## orangehero (Mar 20, 2020)

I would avoid BKF as it is abrasive. I don't see a problem...just keep using the pot the stains will dissolve and you will make new stains.


----------



## Ryndunk (Mar 20, 2020)

They sell this. Not 100% sure it will take the burned oil off your pot. But it has always cleaned up mine nicely.


----------



## stringer (Mar 20, 2020)

It's carbonized grease. I get rid of it with "Non-scratch" scrub sponges, soap, and hot water.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2020)

Ryndunk said:


> They sell this. Not 100% sure it will take the burned oil off your pot. But it has always cleaned up mine nicely.View attachment 74486




This stuff works so great it's crazy. Be warned though - wear some high gloves! I've never had my skin stripped like this stuff did the first time I used it.

_Edit: Reviews online say that the old version worked better and of course that's what I've been using._


----------



## Ryndunk (Mar 20, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> This stuff works so great it's crazy. Be warned though - wear some high gloves! I've never had my skin stripped like this stuff did the first time I used it.
> 
> _Edit: Reviews online say that the old version worked better and of course that's what I've been using._


Not sure if I have the new or old. But it works.


----------



## TB_London (Mar 20, 2020)

As it’s enamelled I’ve used oven cleaner to get the burned oil off mine, works well when the outside inevitably goes black with burnt on grease. Has brought second hand pans back to looking like new


----------



## McMan (Mar 20, 2020)

I've never seen a recommendation to put oil over enamel when storing. I can't see why this would be the case. (It seems that even if you wiped it well, residual oil would still carbonize...)
Are you sure they recommended this for their enamel-coated pans?


----------



## stringer (Mar 20, 2020)

McMan said:


> I've never seen a recommendation to put oil over enamel when storing. I can't see why this would be the case. (It seems that even if you wiped it well, residual oil would still carbonize...)
> Are you sure they recommended this for their enamel-coated pans?



I agree. There's no need for oil when storing enamel. I have several pieces, some of which I have had more than 15 years. They see lots of use. I have never oiled them and wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## krx927 (Mar 21, 2020)

The recommendation for oil was in the le creuset manual that came with the pot. I will never do it again.

I will try with barkeeper's friend, i have some spray that is not abrazive. Not like standard powder.

If it will not work I will forget about it for some time and then buy the original cleaner that was suggested by few.


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 21, 2020)

The Bar Keepers Friend powder is low abrasive and not like using comet or something. I use it on porcelain all the time with no scratching/dulling problems.


----------



## Michi (Mar 21, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> The Bar Keepers Friend powder is low abrasive and not like using comet or something. I use it on porcelain all the time with no scratching/dulling problems.


Same here. I’ve cleaned my Le Creuset enamel Dutch oven a few times with BKF without any problems.


----------



## krx927 (Mar 24, 2020)

I finally cleaned it yesterday. At first I used that bkf spray and it was not really effective.

Then I used discuss bkf powder and it worked like charm.

Today's batch of bread was baked without any burning smell 

Thank you all for suggestion!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 24, 2020)

The bkf products other than that powder suck kinda. I’ve bought the cream etc but the powder works awesome. Used it on my le creuset with no problem. Works great on the bottom and sides of all your pans too when they get all burnt up looking.


----------



## gregfisk (Sep 13, 2020)

I have owned a full set of LC pans for over 30 years and have never oiled them. We just use a rough dish sponge on ours after each use and they stay looking fairly new. The oven cleaner idea is an interesting one. I would be afraid to run them through the oven cleaning cycle but if it works with no damage I guess that’s an option


----------



## TB_London (Sep 15, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> I have owned a full set of LC pans for over 30 years and have never oiled them. We just use a rough dish sponge on ours after each use and they stay looking fairly new. The oven cleaner idea is an interesting one. I would be afraid to run them through the oven cleaning cycle but if it works with no damage I guess that’s an option



I wouldn’t put it through a pyrolytic oven cycle, that’ll craze the enamel in no time. Sodium hydroxide based oven cleaners will dissolve the burnt on grease effectively without any harm to the pan


----------

